# Wheels!!!



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

Guys im looking to put some new wheels on my 86 300z. but evertime i find a pair the offset is wrong. I want something that will bolt strait up. no spacers and stuff. Can someone recommend a good site to browse wheels that will actuallly fit? I really like Motegi, but unable to find any to fit.Thanks


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Motegi has a wheel called Touge that will fit.......and they also have a wheel called the FF5 that will fit.

DUDE............do a search!!!! Not to be rude but I have written honestly like 6 threads about wheels and wheel fitments and what works and what doesnt


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

www.amzperformance.com has a few wheels. Go to the Z31 section and then go to the wheels.

And yeah do the search; I mean seriously like Todd said this is in almost every other thread.


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

guys seriously thanks for the help. I have read those other posts, but honestly some of them drag on and go off the subject. Anyway got another question. Can I put 16's on without doing anything to the car?


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

Z812 said:


> guys seriously thanks for the help. I have read those other posts, but honestly some of them drag on and go off the subject. Anyway got another question. Can I put 16's on without doing anything to the car?


yes. 86 turbos came with 16" wheels stock. I have a set if you want some


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z812 said:


> guys seriously thanks for the help. I have read those other posts, but honestly some of them drag on and go off the subject. Anyway got another question. Can I put 16's on without doing anything to the car?


The stock wheel size on 86 and up turbos is 16", so yes you can mount a 16" diameter wheel with out doing anything.


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

what about 17's or 18's? what point wiil i have to make changes to the car to accomodate the wheel?


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

Z812 said:


> what about 17's or 18's? what point wiil i have to make changes to the car to accomodate the wheel?


http://www.84ae.com/wheelshow/


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

17s and 18s will fit. Depends on the width and the offset.


----------

